# Wooden model in bottle filled with some liquid



## Abe (Mar 28, 2020)

G'day



Moren 50 years ago my late Grandfather made wooden models and fit them in liquor bottles. They were then filled with clear liquid and the cap replaced. He mostly used pinewood.After the wood has swolen every bit stayed intact.



My question is what this liquid could be, as I have never asked him. In 20 years the colour has never changed or a very slight darkening yet the liquid stayed clear with no crystalisation or deterioration.



Your assistance would be appreciated, as I have upgraded to a grandfather and thouht it would be great to see if I can restore this art wich is not seen here any môre. Unfortunately I do not have any of these specimens otherwise I might have opened it and take a snif.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2020)

Were they completely full or just enough to float the boat?


----------



## Abe (Mar 29, 2020)

Completely full


----------



## Cody Hatten (Apr 26, 2020)

Mineral oil or something like it i would say


----------

